# how to permanently delete files(nortons' unerase files)



## laboboy (Jun 5, 2002)

i have norton utilities on my mac at work and when i ran the unerase option it listed a whole bunch of files that i deleted long time ago and were recoverable. i was wondering if theres a way/program i could permanently delete those so that next time when i run unerase they wont be there again. im quitting my job and i dont want any personal files left or that could be retrievbed if the next co worker would to run unerase as well.


----------



## JeffCGD (Jun 27, 2002)

Included with Norton Utilities for OS9 is an application called Wipe Info, which writes random data (which you can configure) over the empty space, or deleted files on your hard disc. It can take some time to do, depending on the size of your drive. You can also configure Norton Speed disc (for disc optimising/ deragmentation) to run Wipe info as part of it's process.


----------

